# RB Rice Sausage Recipe?



## rowdyrawhide (Nov 1, 2011)

I have finally gotten the blessing from momma to get a grinder for her kitchenaid mixer, so now I can start making some sausage.  She is not a big fan of my family's breakfast sausage, but she likes the RB Rice medium sausage, so figured if I could possibly replicate it closely she would eat it.  

So my question is: Does anyone have a recipe that is close to RB Rice Medium sausage?

FWIW I do have one of Kutas' books on the way along with another sausage book.

Thanks in advance

Aaron


----------



## boykjo (Nov 2, 2011)

hey rowdy... Kinda confused on the RB rice sausage..... is that a brand name of sausage.....Ok... just googled it








You will enjoy the rytek book.... it has many recipes...... There is a breakfast sausage recipe (sage) in there....... it looks good

good luck and dont forget the qveiw

Joe


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 2, 2011)

LOL...I thought it was some kind of RICE sausage I never tried...I have never seen that locally, if you Clone it pass it on for a try...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 2, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> LOL...I thought it was some kind of RICE sausage I never tried...I have never seen that locally, if you Clone it pass it on for a try...JJ




HaHa same here!

I guess it's something like a Jimmy Dean chub. does it taste like a JD sausage? there's copy cat recipes for them.

Here's the listed ingredients off the walmart site

[h1]Ingredients[/h1]

Pork, Water, Contains 2% Or Less Of The Following: Salt, Spices, Sugar, Corn Syrup, Monosodium Glutamate.

If somebody wants to reverse engineer it, here's a start;

In a 56g serving, 23 grams of it is fat. (that's about 15% more then the JD sausage.)

Salt is 0.5 gram per serving.

Water is more then 2% and probably less then 10%


----------



## eman (Nov 2, 2011)

LOL, I thought he was talking about boudin. Rice brand is something we don't have down here. Kinda glad because it would confuse a whole lot of cajuns.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys

Yes boykjo, that is the brand, the medium has just a little more cayenne style kick to it, it is also in a yellow/orange package.  They sell them here in Dillons (Kroger) grocery stores and I have seen them in Wal mart as well.  It is very similar to JD sausage, I think it has just a little better flavor than JD.  I'll see if I can find the JD recipes and start from there.  I'll definitely post it if I can replicate it. Yes there is a lot of fat rendered when it cooks, that is one of the reasons I want to make my own, to get rid of the some of the fat.  Also, it is about $3 a lb now but last winter it got up to $5 a lb.  I personally don't taste a lot of sage in it, but there probably is some.

I have a newb sausage question:  Can I take about any seasoning (say cayenne) and add it to a sausage recipe to get the flavor I am looking for?


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Nov 2, 2011)

eman said:


> LOL, I thought he was talking about boudin. Rice brand is something we don't have down here. Kinda glad because it would confuse a whole lot of cajuns.




Does boudin use rice as a main ingredient, sounds like a healthier alternative if so?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 2, 2011)

Rowdy, You can add any Spice, Herb, Meat or Vegetable you want to get the desired Sausage flavor you want...JJ


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey Rowdy,

From my own personal experience I would suggest forget the stuffing attachment and use the money for a 5# stuffer, I know there are some here that have good results from using the stuffer attachment, but it didn't work for me and took the "fun" out of my sausage making. 

Another thing is if you or your wife's sausage experience is store bought sausage, I think you will find making your own far exceeds the store bought, I started out  making the JD clones with store ground pork and was pretty excited with them........, until I tried making fresh sausage using some of the recipes from members here at SMF, that convinced me to buy a grinder and the rest, as they say, is history.

As others have alluded to, take the taste of the sausage and try and duplicate it yourself making small batches, I make new sausage recipes in 1# batches, then if there is too much of one ingredient or not enough of another you haven't wasted a lot of meat, also you don't have to stuff the sausage, just make patties with your fresh sausage and cook it on the stove or grill, after you have your "award"  winning recipe then add the cure and stuff them if yo so desire.

Have fun and most importantly enjoy what you are doing,

Gene


----------



## venture (Nov 2, 2011)

If you are thinking of starting with a Jimmy Dean clone and working from there, you will find some here under formulations:

http://lpoli.50webs.com/Sausage recipes.htm

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's another one that sounds good , but I haven't tried it yet.

 http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/SausageDownloads_files/RC-92-Sausages.pdf


----------



## eman (Nov 2, 2011)

Boudin

Ingredients:
2 pounds pork shoulder, cut into 1-inch pieces
1 stalk of celery, diced
1 medium yellow onion, chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 bell pepper, seeds and stem removed, chopped
1/2 pound chicken livers (optional) but i like it.
2 cups cooked rice
2 jalapeños, seeds and stems removed, chopped
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon paprika
2 green onions, chopped (green part only)
1/2 cup parsley, finely chopped
Salt, black pepper and cayenne to taste

Method:
Place the pork shoulder, celery, onion, garlic and bell pepper into a large pot. Cover with 2 inches of water, bring to a boil and then turn down the heat and simmer uncovered for 1 hour. After an hour, add the chicken liver to the pot and continue to cook for 45 more minutes or until the pork is tender.

Strain the meat and vegetables, reserving the liquid. Finely dice the meat and vegetables with a knife, in a food processor or in a meat grinder set for a coarse grind. Once diced, place meat and vegetables in a bowl.

Add to the bowl the cooked rice, jalapeños, thyme, oregano, paprika, green onions and parsley. Stir in 1 cup of the reserved cooking liquid and combine until the filling is moist and slightly sticky. If it appears too dry, add more of the reserved liquid. Taste and adjust seasonings, adding salt, pepper and cayenne.

To make boudin sausage, stuff into casing (see below for instructions) and then poach in boiling water for 10 minutes.

Alternatively, you can either serve the filling as a dressing, or you can roll it into walnut-sized balls, dip into finely crushed crackers and fry in 350 degree oil for 2 minutes or until brown to make boudin balls.

Yield: about 12 sausages or 5 cups of filling


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice and replies guys.

 I have made sausage before with my father and grandfather used to be a yearly tradition, before my grandfather passed away over ten years ago.  Probably made it three times since then, my dad still makes small batches from pork butts at home but I am never around for that.  So this will be my first time going it alone, a lot different than being told what to do by someone who did for over sixty years.  My father is also the one who put me onto the grinder attachment for the mixer.  He also has an old enterprise stuffer he said I could have for stuffing I just need to find some new tubes for it.  He has all of the equipment from when the all day affairs used to happen, several old stuffers, and a couple of grinders, so I figure if the KA grinder works for him then it should prob work for me for now.  However I probably will not get the stuffer tube for it.

Still open to any extra advice or recommendations.

Thanks

Aaron


----------

